

When women are needed (2005) - lkrubner
http://weblog.burningbird.net/archives/2005/07/19/when-we-are-needed/

======
Dewie
Too rambling. Seriously... 8000 words, and in a fairly stream-of-
consciousness/unstructered style. Sometimes I came to a new paragraph and it
felt so disconnected that I was wondering if I was reading a new entry.

But maybe the attention span of Web users was longer in 2005.

